# xcountry schooling??



## michelleeventer19 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well if it was a one chance oportunity id do it. Can you ask if you can do it another time? if not then i would probably do it just for the experience, but still leave some time for my dad. As an eventer i would try to get as much cross country schooling as i can


----------



## livelovedobbin (Feb 10, 2010)

We may be able to go another time, we generally go to diffrent places instead of jst one place. This farm is wide open but aloso has woods and nice banks and it's so tempting to go. I will have to ask if we can make a trip up in the future.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Do it.

I went out on XC with plenty of horses I had never ridden before. All you have to do is get a nice warmup and your trainer will know you haven't been on this horse before, so take it slow.

Go over some small jumps to begin with, then work your way up.

It's a fun learning experience!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

It sounds fun, and if its during the day you can do something for your dad at night so he knows you didn't forget about him. I'd do it haha


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Do it, if you can. Riding unfamiliar horses is great practice. Heck, you may turn into a catch rider!

Tell your dad that your birthday present to him is the opportunity to watch you do something that makes you SO HAPPY!


----------

